# January not looking so great either



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I know I'm jumping the gun a little, but the forecast on snow-forecast.com seems to indicate spring is coming to Mt Seymour. I actually screamed a little (yes, like a girl).


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

For fucks sake, that warm, into Jan? Sons of bitches


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

what happened to the predictions of cold and snow for this year. Those guys don't know JACK S*@T


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Let's go lynch us some weather-critters :laugh:


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Let's go lynch us some weather-critters :laugh:


I've been itching to put my pitchfork to good use. #OccupyMeteorologists!


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

I dont want to hear this


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> I've been itching to put my pitchfork to good use. #OccupyMeteorologists!


I'll occupy this meteorologist:


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I'll occupy this meteorologist:


Oh Dam I thought this would be one of those forcast where they strip lol


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Donutz said:


> I know I'm jumping the gun a little, but the forecast on snow-forecast.com seems to indicate spring is coming to Mt Seymour. I actually screamed a little (yes, like a girl).


To put things in perspective Donutz:

This Is What Squaw Valley Looks Like...








This Is What Squaw Valley Looks Like at Boardistan

I'm quitting my complaining right now :laugh:

At least we have options here. Head to the interior, or Whistler. Just means we don't get to cheap out and rinse our $360 seasons passes to Seymour quite as much. Shame Baker is looking warm and wet... but yeah, I'm loading my edge card


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah Tahoe is horrible, squaw had two lifts running, with a couple trails, alpine only has a few lifts, everything sucks, but if your into park boreal isn't bad.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

all things considered. on the brightside, the NW is still doing better than most..
I been getting reports from the whistler backcountry and above Squamish (sled shredding zones) of epic conditions! just gotta get high enough during those warm snaps. which is easy to do with a sled.. not saying anyone should get one of those money traps.. just sayin..


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

oneshot said:


> all things considered. on the brightside, the NW is still doing better than most..
> I been getting reports from the whistler backcountry and above Squamish (sled shredding zones) of epic conditions! just gotta get high enough during those warm snaps. which is easy to do with a sled.. not saying anyone should get one of those money traps.. just sayin..


Exactly. 

Plus, at least we have snow. Even the locals have a decent base


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

i'll take the optimistic approach 98% of the time 
how i roll...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

grafta said:


> This Is What Squaw Valley Looks Like...


Jesus H....


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Got a report from the Climbing Ranger at Trout Lake about Mt. Adams. He went up to Lunch Counter (summit was socked in bad). Up above Crescent Glacier the powder is pushing 6 feet deep up there with probably 8 to 10 at the summit they expect. Our Cascade resorts all need to be about 2,000 feet higher.


this has been the story for as long as goats have roamed 

the Cascades would be the best place in the nation if our bases started at 6k rather than 3 to 4k.. we get the precip, just not the temps..


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Donutz said:


> I know I'm jumping the gun a little, but the forecast on snow-forecast.com seems to indicate spring is coming to Mt Seymour. I actually screamed a little (yes, like a girl).


We *might* get something tonight and tomorrow. Cross your boards...


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

oneshot said:


> all things considered. on the brightside, the NW is still doing better than most..
> I been getting reports from the whistler backcountry and above Squamish (sled shredding zones) of epic conditions! just gotta get high enough during those warm snaps. which is easy to do with a sled.. not saying anyone should get one of those money traps.. just sayin..


lol speak for yourself...i still dont have shit open. i was all excited for a good year like they amped it up to be, this winter is just terrible on an epic scale. i saw that colorado isnt doing too bad though.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Finally!!! Pic from within the last hour:


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

need to move to alaska


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> Finally!!! Pic from within the last hour:


you lucky mother fucker...im getting so sick of seeing the white stuff everywhere and im still not getting jack


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Snowing here too! Sorry


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Socal is looking good


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

everyone gets to board but me!!!!!! fuck you guys...enjoy your winter lol


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Not brilliant, but heading in the right direction. My city, and the two biggest hills in Ontario.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> everyone gets to board but me!!!!!! fuck you guys...enjoy your winter lol


LOL. I'm sure when it finally arrives it's gonna dump huge for you.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> LOL. I'm sure when it finally arrives it's gonna dump huge for you.


i can only hope if i can get 3 2+ foot pow days at brundage this year, and a descent utah trip ill be happy. i would like bogus to open eventually because its so dam close and convenient, but their 2 ft needed to open is still pretty far away.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> Well we did get snow last night and it looks like next week turns sharply cold around here. Snow is coming it always does:thumbsup:
> 
> Regardless one has two choices. Get pissed off and mad about it or just get out there and enjoy it. I choose to do both like Glade Ripper and I did today. Guess Ill just have to get pissed and mad about it again tomorrow...


Liking the video quality increase on your vids, MPD. Keep em coming.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> LOL. I'm sure when it finally arrives it's gonna dump huge for you.



(thinks about last season and smiles)


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow...I guess Utah isn't_ that_ bad...I mean at least Brighton has every lift running.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not looking like there's any relief in sight for CO, at least through mid-January.

Is this a <200" year for Summit/Eagle? Maybe...

We need a GREAT spring to eek out an average year. Winter looks like a total bust. Maybe we'll get a great spring and be making turns on Independence Day. That's about all we can hope for at this point.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

We have not gotten a single drop of snow this season but have gotten plenty and plenty of rain. Been riding Ice and Slush for days and rocks are poling out everywhere tearing up everyone's boards.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

WTF its suppose to be high 50s and low 60s in tahoe next week, I cant remember one time it got into the 60s last year, and no snow in the forecast!


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sunday
Jan 01, 2012

*Lo 28°f / -2°c (base)*

Monday
Jan 02, 2012

*Hi 29°f / -2°c (base)
Lo 13°f / -11°c (base)*

Tuesday
Jan 03, 2012

*Hi 26°f / -3°c (base)
Lo 16°f / -9°c (base)*

Wednesday
Jan 04, 2012

*Hi 29°f / -2°c (base)
Lo 21°f / -6°c (base)*


we are supposed to get a little snow on monday but what im most excited about is it looks like its gonna be cold enough to blow snow 24/7 for 3 or 4 days! :thumbsup:


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

I read that the artic oscillation is to blame. Despite persistant la Nina pattern, positive arctic oscillation not favorable. I also read that should persist about 1-2 more weeks then switch, but hard to predict. 

Northern Rockies are below average. Here in big sky we've been doin ok. About 70% open. Not last year by any means. Jackson and targhee are getting hammered as I write this.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Guess I should be thankful that our home resort(Brighton) has all the lifts spinning and most of the runs open but man get off the groomers and onto the closed\black runs and it's no mans land.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 10, 2011)

jackson is northern rockies? haha, Jasper isnt even the farthest north rocky mountain resort. That being said powder king up in northern BC has been getting snow consistantly since a week before xmas, and they are calling for straight snow for the next week. summit base is up too just under ten feet i believe. Im headed out there next weekend to hopefully ride something other than my skateboard. Pretty sad i live damn near live at 56 degrees lattitude and its fucking plus 3 celcius and raining today. its putting a fucking hurting on the oil and gas industry as well


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

the NW is picking up. Stevens pass got 15" new and still snowing.. snow in the forcast.. iffy snow levels still linger..


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

It was snowing like gangbusters at Bachy this morning, and now the rain down in town has turned into snow. It felt great, but I think half of Bend called in sick and went to the hill. By 10:30am the lift line was about as big as I've ever seen it.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> The rain at Meadows turned to snow around 3:00 Am and it snowed all day and tonight with steadily dropping temperatures. When I left at 9:00 PM it was 18F and we had 17 inches of new snow. Got the white room and face shots every turn on the face and 1,2, and 3 bowl. Damn, it has been too long and felt great.


congrats!

bogus had about 4 inches at the base, and that all got washed away with the rain, so they are starting over. But brundage opened with a good portion of groomed runs but due to the lack of snow the off piste/good glade runs are still ridden with hazards. so after this next burst of snow from the storm off the coast that will hopefully hit us im hoping to go up to brundage...come on snow!


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

2 people already died in BC in the last two days, one whistler instructor and one heli skiier, after being engulfed by an avalanche. 

We got lots of wet and heavy snow so shit got unstable... Be carful ppl.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

My daughter literally just called from skinning way out on the arm said it was dry champagne, currently bluebird and faceshots every turn...just to make me envious with my gimpy leg. Of course not them...but they are way to looker's left in this vid.

skiing down Mount Baker - YouTube


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CO still dry as a bone and getting hammered by wind. This fucking sucks.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> CO still dry as a bone and getting hammered by wind. This fucking sucks.


Yup... what little snow we had on top of the ice is fucking gone Went to Keystone today and it was gusting 50+ and solid ice. Vail was basically closed today and most of the lifts at Breck as well. I think I'm done til we get some decent fucking snow


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Jackson Hole had 10-12 new inches. None of the rain last night seemed to have an adverse affect on the snowfall that came after.

We stayed on Aprez Vous mtn most of the time and found powder on most runs.


----------



## gchyld308 (Dec 9, 2011)

Same at Winter Park. All runs were ravaged by wind. All ice with branches and other debris littered across them. Upper portion of the hill didn't even open until almost 3:00. On the bright side I won't be missing much tomorrow when I am sleeping off my hangover. Happy New Year.


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

Riley212 said:


> need to move to alaska


It hasn't been much better in Alaska this year, either. At least here in Anchorage, anyways. I didn't go snowboarding for the first time until last week! We've had snow, but it's been followed by warm temps and rain! UGH! It turns everything into a sheet of ice! There was one day a few weeks ago, when it was 53 degrees at my house in Anchorage! We finally got some good snow in the past couple of weeks though and it's been staying below freezing. I hope it stays that way. 

There was even a story on the NBC national news the other night, about the ski resorts in the lower 48. They were talking about the lack of snow this year. I used to not believe in all of this global warming stuff, but I'm becoming a believer.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

KC10Chief said:


> It hasn't been much better in Alaska this year, either. At least here in Anchorage, anyways. I didn't go snowboarding for the first time until last week! We've had snow, but it's been followed by warm temps and rain! UGH! It turns everything into a sheet of ice! There was one day a few weeks ago, when it was 53 degrees at my house in Anchorage! We finally got some good snow in the past couple of weeks though and it's been staying below freezing. I hope it stays that way.
> 
> There was even a story on the NBC national news the other night, about the ski resorts in the lower 48. They were talking about the lack of snow this year. I used to not believe in all of this global warming stuff, but I'm becoming a believer.


I haven't done enough research myself to determine what I beleive about global warming, I just find it funny that last year was a year for the record books with the amount of snow we got most places, yet this year is starting pretty slow and people everywhere are saying global warming, I've said it before because of the season we had last year we will compare every winter to last year when every year is different, we got spoiled in most places. In Tahoe this year we got quite a bit of snow in October, and November started ok, but we have had almost 5 or 6 weeks of no significant snowfall, as good as last season was we accually had 6 weeks of no snow in January and part of feburary, the snows gunna come, just starting later than last year.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

whether or not there is global warming isn't really the debate, it's what's causing it. average temperatures are up, but that doesn't mean warmer winters and no snow. it means more extreme weather. so really, it could snow record amounts this year still. i'm hoping for that at least... i'd like a few worthwhile trips out to snowshoe wv.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not arguing or confirming or denying global warming or climate change or whatever they are calling it now, but if I go back and look at snow totals in the tahoe area where I'm from, almost every peak snow year is fallowed by 2-3 years of lower snowfall totals, back in 2006 we had an awesome year, then 07 08 09 weren't as great then 2010 was better then last year was great, looking back to the 1970's it seems to fallow this pattern, so I no its just the tahoe area but all I'm saying is every year is going to be different, we could get records amounts of snow still, heck next year it may snow a ton early then none later in the year, I don't think we can predict it even if everybody was saying its a "La Nina year again!".


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

the earth is adaptable, so no matter what we do to it, it will adapt...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Colorado on OpenSnow

More of the same. Goddamnit.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

That page has more zeros then a brand new harddrive.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

AIRider said:


> the earth is adaptable, so no matter what we do to it, it will adapt...


Yeah, but we may not....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

AIRider said:


> the earth is adaptable, so no matter what we do to it, it will adapt...


complete bullshit.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

AIRider said:


> the earth is adaptable, so *because of* what we do to it, it will adapt...


Had to fix that for ya


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> complete bullshit.


What he said is true. The planet will adapt and balance itself out. Whether or not the resulting climate is one that will support human life is another matter altogether.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

well if earth goes through another ice age we'll be able to snowboard all the time!


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

AIRider said:


> the earth is adaptable, so no matter what we do to it, it will adapt...


maybe in its natural state...but we've created a monster


----------



## leecm (Dec 16, 2010)

Gustov said:


> well if earth goes through another ice age we'll be able to snowboard all the time!


bahaha... the idea of an impending ice age never sounded so good!


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

It's so depressing seeing all the rocks and dirt peeking out of the top of Kirkwood. The drive up in 50°F temperatures and blue skies made it look like a beautiful fall day instead of winter.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

It's depressing looking out toward the Wasatch front from Salt lake all brown, there's not even snow on the peaks!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen. I must extend my apologies. You can blame or debate global warming, but I have solid fact about how and why this is happening. You see, the snow briefly started in Oct/Nov. I filed my application for extended leave from work on December 2nd and it was approved on December 16th. You see, I must have done someone wrong in my past because Karma is seriously kicking me in de ballz right now! I was to spend my extended leave studying and writing grants while enjoying the mountains of Colorado, Utah, Wyoming, and Cali. Now I am aimless trying to decide where to wind-up. I have an Epic Pass and a Pass to Kirkwood.....but I am lost with no direction. Hopefully the snow starts falling by early Feb.......Leave starts Jan 20th! 

I apologize to California for the 2011-2012 drought and to the rest of the country for the resultant spike in California produce costs!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Last year we booked Tahoe and it was dry for 6 weeks in the middle of January (when we went). This year we booked Denver and it's dry EVERYWHERE!

Next year no plans. Just going to storm chase.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

nataku said:


> It's so depressing seeing all the rocks and dirt peeking out of the top of Kirkwood. The drive up in 50°F temperatures and blue skies made it look like a beautiful fall day instead of winter.


That is why I didn't drive up there yet. Can't take that!


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

some slightly good news
Wolf Creek is expecting around 6 inches by sunday
DMR (purgatory) should get the same (hopefully)

...this winter is breaking my heart


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ftp://ftp-fc.sc.egov.usda.gov/CO/Snow/snow/watershed/daily/co_update_snow.pdf

rampant butthurt


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Forecast is showing 10-12cm for our local hills this coming weekend (Blue Mountain and St. Louis), and up to 15cm for Mont Tremblant. Do wish it'll stay.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Nothing on the radar here. I will have to go up and ride that man made or I get a stroke or something. I'm watching last season YouTube video of Kirkwood and cursing in my head. 70 again here today. Nor Cal Bay Area out.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Has anyone been to Steamboat since they got snow this weekend? Conditions?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BoardWalk said:


> Has anyone been to Steamboat since they got snow this weekend? Conditions?


28" base. Great for East Coast resorts, not so much for the West...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Cat boarding trip to eastern BC has officially been cancelled due to lack of snow. We were supposed to ride Friday & Saturday this week, but with the lack of snow, we won't able to hit the terrain we would want to hit (and there won't be any untracked areas after today). The cat company was awesome enough to let us reschedule for March though. A bit of a wrinkle for rescheduling travel plans though, with a couple guys flying in from the east coast.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> 28" base. Great for East Coast resorts, not so much for the West...



I need to rephrase my question. Does anyone know what the surface conditions are like? Icy, rocky or generally ok?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's 28", icy and rocky. Generally okay if you stay on the groomers...


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> It's 28", icy and rocky. Generally okay if you stay on the groomers...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hopefully these stats from today will look better tomorrow.

Temp. (high/low) 25 High / 29 Low
Wind Speed WNW @ 15 mph
Current Conditions Snow Showers, looking at 3-5
24-Hour Snowfall 2
Season Snowfall 12

12" of snow for the season? Seriously? I thought it was bad in the West...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tahoe set to get 6-8 Feet next week. Portland over 10ft+++. That's crazy.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> Tahoe set to get 6-8 Feet next week. Portland over 10ft+++. That's crazy.


Excellent...(evil laugh)


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> Tahoe set to get 6-8 Feet next week. *Portland over 10ft+++*. That's crazy.


BLASPHEMER!! where the hell did you hear that??


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> BLASPHEMER!! where the hell did you hear that??


i think he's confusing feet with millimeters.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The storm early next week is starting to look interesting. Looks better for the central part of the state around Aspen/CB right now, but hopefully it'll spread the love.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jdang are you looking at the top of the hill or at the ski area?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Tahoe set to get 6-8 Feet next week. Portland over 10ft+++. That's crazy.


Isn't that by the end of the month, just hope it doesn't fall as rain.


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Isn't that by the end of the month, just hope it doesn't fall as rain.



i really this is isn't the case. but 8-10 feet would be absolutely miraculous. i'm crossing my fingers...my trip in february will be fucking wicked if it carries on like this


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's all predictions man, all predictions. ANYTHING can happen between now and then. But ...

Tahoe Weather Discussion - No Hype Lake Tahoe Weather



> That is not a hole in the precip over Oregon, that is off the end of the chart 10+++ feet of snow for up there. Is the heaviest precip to our North? Yes, but will we take the 6-8+ feet this shows over the 9 day period for Tahoe? (no need to answer that)


Not all in one day of course. But over 10 days.

Oh what, 10 feet in 9 days isn't enough?

Of course I read that wrong, it says Oregon not Portland. But I'm sure a few feet will be spread around a lot of the state. Plus it's a pretty goddamn big fucking hole


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Isn't that by the end of the month, just hope it doesn't fall as rain.


Yeah over ten days. I should have cleared that up, it starts next week. But seriously, isn't that better? More POW days :laugh:

Blow your load in one storm and you get a ton of base but then it all goes to shit fast


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy shit. May have to start looking for plane tix to Reno. I got buddies in Tahoe.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pattern is changing for Colorado according to opensnow. Of course I don't think CO gets these huge 10 foot storms, but anything right now is nice. Better fucking hurry too, I'm coming down on the 28th! :laugh:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Two days away from middle of January. If all goes well, you guys will only have missed out on a month of GOOD riding. Here's to hoping.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

on my way to check out the new 8"


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> on my way to check out the new 8"


Local Vancouver hills reporting 7" and counting. I love it :thumbsup:

Baker reporting 13"

Nice


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

twas nice dry and fluffy with some bottom, boot to thigh in most places, still getting fresh faceshot laps at 3pm


----------



## CB7700 (Jan 2, 2010)

January and the rest of the season is now gonna be epic!

Cold temps and all fucking kinds of big snowfall!


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> twas nice dry and fluffy with some bottom, boot to thigh in most places, still getting fresh faceshot laps at 3pm


where are you riding?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Wrath rides Baker. He's a lucky S.O.B. :laugh: Really though, I wish Baker was my home mountain. But only 3 and-a-half hours away isn't so bad.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

all of my local resorts have snow in the forecast for all next week. im keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks much better! I should get some next week too.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Gustov said:


> where are you riding?


bellingham = mt. baker


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> bellingham = mt. baker


oh, that's what bham means. i see now.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

And to think I went to grad school in Bellingham and hadn't started boarding yet. Fuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccckkkkkkk.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Kesserendrel said:


> And to think I went to grad school in Bellingham and hadn't started boarding yet. Fuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccckkkkkkk.


Just come back for another degree or better yet, get the SO to do it.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

Wooooooooooohooooooooooooooo Its Snowing Here In Durango! Getting Hit Hard Too!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

sm0ke said:


> Wooooooooooohooooooooooooooo Its Snowing Here In Durango! Getting Hit Hard Too!


Here too, nothing big until Wednesday night but I'll take 3-6 plus some possibly lake effect enhancement for some riding tonight.


----------

